# Therapist recommendations (social skills)



## stu70 (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm not sure exactly what type of treatment would help, but my problem is that I don't have any friends and no matter what I try I just don't seem to click with people. I've got no idea what the problem is but I'm never part of anyone's plans, no one would meet me at a social event and be suggesting why 'don't we meet up sometime?' etc etc. I'm not a bad person, I don't think badly of people, am helpful and can't think of any big negative traits that would be a turn off but there's clearly something missing. Ideally I'd like to meet someone who can teach me some practical skills that might help me socially, ways to make a good first impression as I must clearly be giving off some bad vibe or something. I live in London. Any recommendations?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

If you're socially awkward, and that awkwardness puts people off, you might benefit from group therapy. I know that is not something someone with SA wants to do, but no pain no gain. You'll know the other people have problems too, which makes it easier to talk to them. They can give you feedback on traits or habits of yours that might put people off. Most importantly, you'll get gradually used to them and be able to practice talking with people without crippling anxiety every time.


----------

